# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  LR scope recommendations

## Gunner

Up to around $1500 or so. Whats the likelihood of getting stung with GST if I order from the states? Looking for around 15 - 20x upper power, 3 - 4x lower end, 30mm tube, 50mm objective and good turrets. Brands and places to shop, any help appreciated!

----------


## Philipo

Gees it lives  :Grin:   Where have you been hiding Big Boy ?  Oh & happy new year mate

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Up to around $1500 or so. Whats the likelihood of getting stung with GST if I order from the states? Looking for around 15 - 20x upper power, 3 - 4x lower end, 30mm tube, 50mm objective and good turrets. Brands and places to shop, any help appreciated!


Yep probably will have to pay GST & fees with an import of that value, unless it is a "warantee return" or similar. 

Secondhand MK4 would be my suggestion.

----------


## sneeze

Some idea of the use might help,ie a hard and high lightweight hunting rifle or a lift of the back of the truck and shoot cannon, a versitile do it all set up?

----------


## Norway

In that price range Leupold Mk4, preferrably FFP/ TMR reticle/ M5 turrets

Longrange shooters tend to end up with a FFP Leupold/ NF/ S&B PMII after a few years shooting.
I like to think there's a reason for that, the word "reliability" comes to mind...

----------


## Gunner

I've been hiding philipo, and happy new year to you too mate :Thumbsup:  It's for tops hunting so I'd like something lighter but not at the expense of durability. Any recommendations on places to buy mk4's? I see some places won't send outside the US. A 4.5-14x50 would be ideal, what do we think of sightron SIII's? Or bushnell 6500 tacticals, are they worth looking at? Anyone know of any 2nd hand scopes suitable?

----------


## Gunner

And Norway, is FFP worth the extra expense? I probably won't bother with a TMR reticle if I'm ranging then dialling anyway, saves a few coins.

----------


## Norway

FFP worth it? Depends.

It is golden if you miss your first shot as it tells you EXACTLY how to dial for the next shot.
If you hit first shot, no difference between 2nd and 1st focal at all...

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> FFP worth it? Depends.
> 
> It is golden if you miss your first shot as it tells you EXACTLY how to dial for the next shot.
> If you hit first shot, no difference between 2nd and 1st focal at all...


FFP is great in that you can use the reticle on any power.

Some of my SFP scopes have reticles that work on one or two powers, not an issue when shooting steel- targets when using those powers.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

> FFP worth it? Depends.
> 
> It is golden if you miss your first shot as it tells you EXACTLY how to dial for the next shot.
> If you hit first shot, no difference between 2nd and 1st focal at all...


Thats good in theroy and in target ,steel shooting situations  etc but hunting  maybe not so relavant .IE most of the areas I hunt in you would rarely see a miss as it just dissapears into the scrub or tussock.You also have to be able to spot your own shots and be able to be able to recognise your original POA if the aniaml moves off and the be sure the miss was a bad read on conditions that you have to adjust for and  not just  bad  shooting.Maybe some rocky spots or clay pans it could be usefull?

----------


## veitnamcam

I am in no way a long range guru,probably more of a bunny in fact.
My 2 cents. a vx3 has the same double sprung adjustments as the mark 4(and reputably better low light ability with the index matched lens coatings) in a lighter chassis. If you want to throw it down a cliff and then shoot a thar at x tho yards Mark 4 otherwise vx3

----------


## Gunner

VX3 with a Kenton turret maybe? I've just today got a price on a Bushnell 6500 tacticool with the target turrets, anyone got any practical experience with these for dialling/every day sort of use?

----------


## Norway

I have a Bushnell something Elite 10x40 mildot. I trust those turrets for the range, but not hunting.

----------


## Gunner

Leupold VX3 4.5-14 with Kenton Industries turrets?

----------


## Philipo

The only thing I don't like is those Bushy tacticool turrets are friggen enormous, PM Hillclima he has a tac 4.5-30 elite 6500 & rates it quite well

----------


## Norway

The problem with the Bushnell turrets is that they are HUGE as mentioned and the set screw acts as leverage into the mechanism - like a crowbar into the scope when you bump the turrets. Same construction as the Zeiss Conquest that usually breaks down.

----------


## Savage1

https://theopticzone.com/products-pa...mil-dot-matte/ .  I just got this sent over and it is beautiful.  All of the NRA guys are using Sightron SII and SIII. Good glass and great repeat ability and very positive clicks.  I easily as good as a NF in my opinion.  Can't go wrong.

----------


## Gunner

Good onya thanks savage1, did you get stung by customs on the way through? At that price is it worth going to the VX3 6.5-20x50 with target turrets? https://theopticzone.com/products-pa...-duplex-matte/
I know Brian rates the Sightron, I've never owned one.

Edit - While I'm at it, have a look at the 2nd-to-last comment under the features in that VX3 page, 24 carat gold plated ring and medallion? Really? Gold? I thought it was just painted!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good onya thanks savage1, did you get stung by customs on the way through? At that price is it worth going to the VX3 6.5-20x50 with target turrets? https://theopticzone.com/products-pa...-duplex-matte/
> I know Brian rates the Sightron, I've never owned one.
> 
> Edit - While I'm at it, have a look at the 2nd-to-last comment under the features in that VX3 page, 24 carat gold plated ring and medallion? Really? Gold? I thought it was just painted!


Yea its suppost to be.
Gold ring stuff has full warranty green ring stuff limited warranty

----------


## Savage1

I personally think the Sightron is a better scope than the Leupold.  I think you are paying for the name with the Leupold.  I got stung by customs but it still came in quite cheap.  Looking back I will buy my next one from the terminal ballistics.  Try and support the locals.

----------


## Brian

Thar is selling a Leupold with target turrets soon

----------


## Tahr

> Thar is selling a Leupold with target turrets soon


That's what you think  :Grin:  Maybe. VX3, M1 turrents. As new. What's it worth?

----------


## veitnamcam

The going rate for things on here seems to be a mince pie :Grin:

----------


## Gunner

I'll double that to TWO mince pies and I'll even send them for free  :Grin:  What's the scope? And what would you like for it?

----------


## tui_man2

:Grin: 


> The going rate for things on here seems to be a mince pie


its the "hunting" forun where people live on the internet an eat pies :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## leathel

Sightron SIII 6-24 X 50 Black Matte, Mil Dot, SIII624x50MD/CM, Rifle Scope: Arcadian Sales

Photo is not of the scope listed I think as the CM version is exposed turrets like OZ has in their Pic...

I like the sightron glass and SIII tracking but not dialed the upper end loppy scopes so can't compare, looking through glass I feel is better but mechanics is where it counts most

----------


## Normie

> https://theopticzone.com/products-pa...mil-dot-matte/ .  I just got this sent over and it is beautiful.  All of the NRA guys are using Sightron SII and SIII. Good glass and great repeat ability and very positive clicks.  I easily as good as a NF in my opinion.  Can't go wrong.


Can you please post some photos of the turrets? I've just bought the 3.5-10 model and would like to see the turret configuration.

Cheers

----------


## Spanners

I just picked up my 3gun scope - Trijicon - The glass BLOWS Loopie and Nightforce WELL into the weeds - noticeable difference

I might get the big one for my RUM - 12 per REV - and click are very positive - not Nightforce though.

----------


## leathel

Yip very nice glass but the 4-20? I looked at only had a total of 48moa travel...not enough to be working away from the edge of adjustment unless you put it on a 10moa base and have a flatish shooting rifle

----------


## Spanners

Ya - 10 or 20 MOA base would be a goer

----------


## leathel

> Ya - 10 or 20 MOA base would be a goer


15 would be the max I would go as 20 would have it hard on the bottom to zero..... been there done that and it didn't dial as well as it did 5moa up....Burris Sig rings and insert set would get it in the right spot with one lot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gunner

50moa elevation on a 20moa base, 7mm magnum, 162 amax around 3150fps, Yay or nay? Without having a drop chart infront of me what range would that get me out to, and would I be winding too far to sight in?

----------


## puku

can someone explain 20moa bases for me?

I know what they look like but would not have the foggiest

----------


## crzyman

They are sloping foward, so when your scope is mounted you will need to wind it down alot more to get the same zero at 100 compared to a flat base.  This then turns into more elevation adjustment up for long range shots.

----------


## Wirehunt

Got the chrony up here Puku, and the 06 thanks to Wildman  (I forgot it  :Grin: )  Why don't we have a play with the rifles?

On scopes.  What range are you working to?  Why not go fixed?

----------


## puku

ok thanks crzyman, that clears it up a bit now.

----------


## puku

wirehunt,  I'd be keen to but can't see when i'll get a chance for a few weeks now.
Got Stag Do this weekend, May recover by next tuesday.....

At present I've got the standard Tikka rings on it

----------

